# ICS vs GB - Droid X



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

I have had my DX since release day. I have used numerous ROMs over the past almost 2 years now.

The point of this thread is to see if I'm the only one noticing something..

I'm noticing that from a performance standpoint, ICS based ROMs for the DX are pathetic to say the least. I've gotten my Froyo and GB ROMs customized to a point where everything is instantaneous just about in speed. I have not had that luck with any ICS ROM.

Why? Is this due to our phone not having 1gb of RAM as do all other ICS capable phones? Is it due to hardware acceleration being broken in ICS based ROMs at the moment? 
OR...

Is it due to our phones GB based kernel just simply not optimized for these ICS based ROMs?

What do y'all think? Or rather what do the devs have to say about this?

Just curious.

Sent via DX with MIUI


----------



## Marquis (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not a dev but, my guess would all of the above.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I believe it has to do with the workaround that is 2nd init. It seems harder to get stuff working


----------



## Orasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Give it some time, ICS development is still in early stage and all that ROM still in Beta phase, I think when GB first came out it just like this.

And I think this should go to general section not development. Just my 2cents


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> I have had my DX since release day. I have used numerous ROMs over the past almost 2 years now.
> 
> The point of this thread is to see if I'm the only one noticing something..
> 
> ...


I've been using some terrific GB roms for quite a while now. Vortex, DefyMIUI, CM7. They are terrific.
Truth is, I'm simply enjoying Gummy ICS more at the moment. Gummy, on my phone is running perfectly. It is, as you put it, instantaneous. Only thing I am not able to use for the moment is the camcorder which I use perhaps once every 3 months. Taking great photos, reading all my books on Kindle, running all of my favorite apps.
There is nothing that worked better for me on a GB rom. I can fully understand you saying you prefer the GB Roms. To call the ICS roms pathetic is a surprising use of the word.


----------



## Ardon (Mar 8, 2012)

There's been more time to develop GB roms. ICS roms at barely getting started. Let them actually work on them until you compare gb and ICS roms

Sent from my Gummy ICS powered Droid X


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly what preformance tweaks you have done on your GB rom but I'm switching between gummy and MIUI 4 as my "daily driver" and it's as snappy as it ever was while running liberty or the GB MIUI, I even underclock it to 700mhz and though then I can notice a very slight delay in some daily activities it's nowhere near the level that I would describe it as pathetic.


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pathetic is such a gross overstatement... I would say the fact that we have 4 flavors of ics in active development for the DX is nothing short of miraculous. They are all beta but how far these beta roms have come is just amazing. Running ics makes my DX feel new again.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Gummy ICS is running amazing for me!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## serx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

i switch almost every couple of days b/n my original daily driver Liberty 3 or VorteX RC1 setups, and several of the ICS ROMs (no Boot Manager). that's often enough that the term daily driver probably doesn't even apply any more.

i don't notice any of the performance issues mentioned in the OP, absolutely nothing that i think would warrant a 'pathetic' classification. less stability, yes, but like others here have already said, the ICS ROMs have only been around for a short time, are in active (very active at that) development & are becoming more functionally extended and stable on an almost hourly basis.

the fact that this 2 year old device is seeing this much Dev support all over again, is phenomenal. if i was just getting into the Android scene today and had just gotten a DX as my 1st smartphone, i think i'd swear the phone had only recently been released. how many other devices can lay claim to getting a new lease on lifecycle at a point in time that would normally have it pegged as obsolete?


----------



## pier11 (Mar 24, 2012)

serx7 said:


> if i was just getting into the Android scene today and had just gotten a DX as my 1st smartphone, i think i'd swear the phone had only recently been released. how many other devices can lay claim to getting a new lease on lifecycle at a point in time that would normally have it pegged as obsolete?


To my mind this device will have the second life after off 2-year contract. It costs just around $100 in excellent condition on ebay and is capable of running the latest android just fine. If mobile data is not very important and wifi for that is sufficient, I had hard time to find price/value alternative.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

As stated by everyone else, ICS for DX is still in it's infancy stages. You have to exhibit some form of patience in order to see the great development for ICS ROM's that is to come.

I only hope that your view point inspires the current devs to continue to perfect their work and not discourage them. I'll say it for them, if you're not happy with the current ROM's then build one that you like.

Droid X on CM4DX-GB (CM7) via Tapatalk 2 beta-4


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

What the hell ?!?!?! The fact we have ICS on this phone and it works well is just short of a miracle. It is not the fastest yet. Right now gb Roms are still better but, ICS is getting better by the day pimp. Go get a winBlow phone that way you don't have to worry about any development

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ICS runs faster and smoother for me than any GB based ROMs. GB has more stuff working, but ICS simply feels better. If you are not having a similar feeling then it is your setup, and not the ROM....

This is what ICS is known for, after all...

Sent from my YACK!


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Think of it this way... there is only 1 (?) ICS phone on the market that you can buy today. Not only is the development on ICS on the DX in it's infancy - ICS in GENERAL is in it's infancy. People are still learning the ins and outs, etc.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

My DX is just about as fast on a GB rom as it is on the CM9 rom I'm using. perhaps my phone is slowing down due to hardware wearing out. I restored back to GB stock a couple months ago to check this thing exactly and it was slow. I put a couple GB roms on as well and they too were slow along with CM7. Honestly though, my phone is still fully usable and not too slow to use at all. I do remember roms being faster a year ago compared to today.


----------



## clink83 (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you guys just claiming the ICS roms are faster, or are you actually taking benchmarks? Every ICS rom I have benchmarked is significantly slower than the GB roms I was running before the switch.


----------



## dbus08 (Dec 27, 2011)

clink83 said:


> Are you guys just claiming the ICS roms are faster, or are you actually taking benchmarks? Every ICS rom I have benchmarked is significantly slower than the GB roms I was running before the switch.


benchmarks mean almost nothing. Hell if i overclock my droid x to 1.3ghz and run a quadrant the score is almost identical to a Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dbus08 said:


> benchmarks mean almost nothing. Hell if i overclock my droid x to 1.3ghz and run a quadrant the score is almost identical to a Galaxy Nexus.


+1 benchmarks don't mean jack. Don't believe me? See attached screenshot.

Sent from my YACK!


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, I have run benchmarks (mostly quadrant) and on GB stock I would get a max of 1600. CM7 woudl give me about 2000 and ICS (Encounter ICS beta 3 and CM9) gives me usually 2400. But again, benchmarks are just bragging rights, that's really it. How the device runs is different.


----------



## clink83 (Mar 1, 2012)

dbus08 said:


> benchmarks mean almost nothing. Hell if i overclock my droid x to 1.3ghz and run a quadrant the score is almost identical to a Galaxy Nexus.


Benchmarks mean a lot, if you're comparing your device against itself with mods and/or new ROms with the same program. The comparison to other devices is meaningless IMO. Also, with Quadrant you have to look at the graphs and actually comprehend what it's saying. I can get a benchmark that's higher than a Nexus too, but if you look at the CPU part its lower than the Nexus, which still points to the Nexus being faster.

My big beef with the ICS roms is that they have such poor wifi/3g signals compared to GB roms, but I can't expect perfection since most the DX roms are build off CM9, which is still pretty new.


----------



## add119 (Dec 5, 2011)

Not really I sold my google nexus s and your phone is suffuring from android 4.0 due perhaps powervr chip 530 because google nexus s had no problem with 512 mb of ram it power vr chip 540 like galaxy s 1 line


----------



## add119 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fyi google nexus s benchmark overclock at 1.54 ghz can hit 5,000 u can search it up in youtube I made video of mine. It bxkid119 look at my video for evidence.


----------

